
SF deals major blow to Airbnb with tough short-term rental law - tomsaffell
http://www.sfgate.com/news/article/SF-deals-major-blow-to-Airbnb-with-tough-10617319.php
======
jrnichols
I used Airbnb (in a basement rental apartment ) the last time I visited San
Francisco for a week. It was _way_ cheaper for us and more centrally located
than any hotel could have been. We enjoyed the experience greatly. This change
means that I'm not going to be spending my next vacation in San Francisco. I'm
sure that Daly City would be nice.

"... — the rental giant’s refusal to provide the names, addresses and guest
stays that would be part of a mandatory registration system for hosts."

there's no reason at all that the City of San Francisco needs to have any of
my information just because I'm spending a few nights there.

